# Penalty Charge Notice 'fine' help.



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have received a penalty charge notice from one of these scamming car park company's. Does anyone have any advice for writing a letter to get it quashed? I don't intend on paying it but would rather nip it in the bud to avoid months of threatening harassment letters if possible.

The alleged offence was committed on the 10/06/18 and I received the letter on the 13/07/18. They have me on anpr entering and leaving the car park with times but don't state anywhere what I've actually done wrong and why they are charging me this fine. I did pay on the day and stuck to the times but no longer have the ticket.

Any advice from previous experience?

Thanks in advance,

Sutty.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll need to establish what they are pursuing you for. That would be the first step.

Is there time limits on staying and did the photos show you exceeding that?

Also don't ignore it. There is plenty of example now where the threatening letters do end up with action.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

There’s a template letter you can send. 

Google it, car park charge letter or something. 

I sent it off before and they gave up, if I know I’ve been to long in the car park, bit naughty but I cover the rear number plate then I’ve once gone through the camera uncover it again.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I got a letter this week too, went to Mcds and hadn’t realised it was only a 60 minute limit. I’m not holding out much hope for getting out of it but they aren’t exactly small change either.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

c87reed said:


> I got a letter this week too, went to Mcds and hadn't realised it was only a 60 minute limit. I'm not holding out much hope for getting out of it but they aren't exactly small change either.


Get on to Maccies. Play nice, explain you're in there a lot, meet clients, do business etc. Say you're disappointed as most have a 2 hr limit and you were caught out with this one. They'll cancel it for you. I had 2 from our local one, they cancelled them no problem.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Treat it as a learning curve, pay the fine and move on. 
It's less stress, saves reading hours of countless stories of how "i beat the fine" and then stories of "ended up in court paying ££££" leaving you still with unanswered questions, loosing sleep worrying etc. I got one and paid it, yes i lost £60 but I no longer worried about it, a friend of mine same car park same fine ignored it, tried all the letters he found online etc got nowhere, he carried on ignoring but was constantly worried about the threatening letters up until the bailiffs turned up with a i want to say just under £400 with costs bill. So months of stress leading to 6 times the original invoice. I know which conclusion i preferred.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Treat it as a learning curve, pay the fine and move on.
> QUOTE]
> 
> NO NO NO.
> ...


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Treat it as a learning curve, pay the fine and move on.
> It's less stress, saves reading hours of countless stories of how "i beat the fine" and then stories of "ended up in court paying ££££" leaving you still with unanswered questions, loosing sleep worrying etc. I got one and paid it, yes i lost £60 but I no longer worried about it, a friend of mine same car park same fine ignored it, tried all the letters he found online etc got nowhere, he carried on ignoring but was constantly worried about the threatening letters up until the bailiffs turned up with a i want to say just under £400 with costs bill. So months of stress leading to 6 times the original invoice. I know which conclusion i preferred.


Eh no don't do that.

Wife got one for overstaying at Morrisons car park in Aberdeen. Challenged it on ParkingEye's website, unsurprisingly they said no just pay up. DM'd Morrisons twitter account, gave them the reasons why she was in the store so long, they apologised for the distress and the fine has been ripped up.

A small amount of effort is all it really takes, but definitely challenge it from the get go. These firms are making their cash off the people being frightened into paying up quickly.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> Eh no don't do that.
> 
> Wife got one for overstaying at Morrisons car park in Aberdeen. Challenged it on ParkingEye's website, unsurprisingly they said no just pay up. DM'd Morrisons twitter account, gave them the reasons why she was in the store so long, they apologised for the distress and the fine has been ripped up.
> 
> A small amount of effort is all it really takes, but definitely challenge it from the get go. These firms are making their cash off the people being frightened into paying up quickly.


Funnily enough both ours was in Morrison's in Norwich. Mine was and I explained that I had met up with my mother and done our Xmas shop and had a bite to eat in the cafe but they said it's out of our control and to Correspond directly with parking eye.. my work colleague was a few months after me and he told me all the issues he had. I said I knew I was in the wrong as I had overstayed by 20 mins the 3 hour limit. So I couldn't really dispute it. As I mentioned he tried to ignore and went through he'll worrying about it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

if its a private company, such as a supermarket, and they have the correct signage displayed (usually by a company like parking eye) then they are effectively giving you permission to park on their land for the stated duration. They display what will happen if you don't abide by this. By using the car park you are agreeing to these terms

If you then don't abide by their terms (that you agreed to by remaining parked there) then you are on very weak ground legally. 

I would pay the fine, make a note that it is under duress and you will appeal. You then wont get balifs knocking on the door in 6 months and you can then formulate a proper appeal to the company. I would start with the supermarket or whoever as they don't like bad press etc If they then refer you to the parking control company then you deal with them direct (but can still make a fuss on the supermarkets social media accounts)

Do not ignore it. Suffer the lowest fine and go from there.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to say although it is very frustrating i'm with DLGWRX02 on this one.

I understand each case is different and i'm not sure how long you were in the car park but as another poster confirmed he was allowed 1 hr in McD's so surely this is plenty if? 

I know some of the companies are only out to make a quick buck but if you are allowed a certain amount of time in a car park and you go over then surely you should accept responsibility.

If you were in a pay and display and paid for 1 hour and stayed for 2 you wouldn't expect to get away with it so why do people expect it when it's free?

As for pepipoo i'm sure they've been discussed on here before have they not for getting people off speeding fines etc. due to technicalities so it this is the case then can't say i'd support or recommend them!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know someone personally who got refused a mortgage because they ignored one of these fines. They did what everybody told them to do, ignore it and they lost out on buying their first ever home by doing so. A friend is a financial advisor and he's had 2 client mortgages declined because of these.

Firstly, I'd be asking them what the fine is for and ask them politely to double check entry and exit times vs the cost of what was paid. It could be a simple error, where the system spewed out the fine and needs to be manually adjusted/amended.

- In paid parking, always keep your tickets for a bit, or take a photo on your phone. Nobody can argue against proof and fact.

- In Time limited free parking, keep a receipt of what you bought (to prove you were shopping and just taking your time), more often this will help directly, or a word with the store you shopped in with proof of purchase will have the fine removed.

- If you're going into furniture stores etc, tell them you're worried about the parking time and they'll put you on a list to remove you from that days parking at the end of the day so you don't get a ticket.

I've worked in places with smart parking and usually the stores themselves have access to a system to allow them to verify staff and visitors (workmen, sales reps, regional mangers etc).


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Check out a Facebook group called “fight you private parking invoice” run by an ex parking Co guy called Tony Taylor the group gives accurate info on what to do etc, but don’t ever name the driver


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

its a Charge not a fine

DO find out the legal side of things before any action

DO read/use " http://forums.pepipoo.com/ " and read/ask/check Exactly how you stand Before you do (or dont) anything,

its not a Fine, it is a Charge,

but whichever you DO/dont choose to do, making a right fuss and pain in the **** on that companys social media pages is a GOOD idea
sooner these firms learn that selling the carpark to scamming "parking eye" thugs and conmen Will harm there profit margins the better.

Personally, IF i have to use a carpark that has that **** on i make a Point of making the duty manager aware of "NOT happy" every single time, and the Store manager as well
pain in the ****,, you bet i am


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Andy1972 said:


> You then wont get balifs knocking on the door in 6 months and you can then .


Bailiffs will only happen if they take you to court. You loose and do not pay the fine.

A high percentage of private parking invoices can be beaten. (They are not fines as a private entity cannot fine you.)


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

PaulaJayne said:


> Bailiffs will only happen if they take you to court. You loose and do not pay the fine.
> 
> A high percentage of private parking invoices can be beaten. (They are not fines as a private entity cannot fine you.)


I've dealt professionally with parking eye when I used to design Aldi stores. Believe me, they (parking eye) do take people to court and are very hot on making sure we fitted correct signage etc. They didn't spend the money they did on cameras etc if it wasn't legal

Aldi added us to an exempt list to stop us getting fined all the time.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Parking Eye are the most litigious of them all


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers for the reply guys, much appreciated! I've sent them an appeal letter so now I just wait and see what their next move is.

Sutty


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had one of these parking charges last week, I parked in the Walsall retail park and the little one fell asleep on me, I took him back to the car and totally forgot about the parking ticket, in all honesty I just paid it, it was £50 instead of £100 if I paid within 14 days, the reason I paid is that my friend at work also got a parking charge a while back and he ignored it, they took him to court and instead of paying it £60 he ended up paying over £300 with court costs

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Appeal with evidence why its wrong, if they don't accept your appeal go to Popla.
If they don't accept your appeal, pay it, or you risk the costs escalating beyond belief, they wont send bailiffs until its a big amount, but it will get there eventually, and then you will have to pay, or they will take it away.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not giving advice on wheter to pay or not, but whatever anyone chooses, nip it in the bud before it goes to court.

As mentioned earlier, a CCJ can effect mortgage applications, but also credit applications, and all sorts of things. Many companies run credit checks and CCJs are highlighed. You also need to disclose a CCJ when you apply for insurance, whether that be for your car, home or travel insurance and many insurers won't touch people with CCJs, so your premiums could end up very expensive as a result.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

It's not a fine, it's an invoice, DO NOT IGNORE though, the laws in England have changed and they have up to 6 years to pursue you (and they do). Also never disclose the driver to them.

If you are on Facebook have a look here

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=parking eye car park management - fighting for justice.

Alternatively as above look on pepipoo


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Get yourself on the Parking charges section of the moneysavingexpert forums immediately. They have the most up to date info on how to appeal. 

They’ve helped countless people with these charges (me included).

I got a PCN from Gemini Parking for a “over-stay” in Dec 2016. It went to court earlier this month, and with the help of the forum I won and the other side had to pay my costs. Quite enjoyed it, weirdly. A life experience I guess - defending myself in court and winning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.php?f=163

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

As previously mentioned https://m.facebook.com/groups/426233990873672


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Treat it as a learning curve, pay the fine and move on.
> It's less stress, saves reading hours of countless stories of how "i beat the fine" and then stories of "ended up in court paying ££££" leaving you still with unanswered questions, loosing sleep worrying etc. I got one and paid it, yes i lost £60 but I no longer worried about it, a friend of mine same car park same fine ignored it, tried all the letters he found online etc got nowhere, he carried on ignoring but was constantly worried about the threatening letters up until the bailiffs turned up with a i want to say just under £400 with costs bill. So months of stress leading to 6 times the original invoice. I know which conclusion i preferred.


this is why these parasite companies exist, through fear and intimidation, then people pay up without challenging



Andy1972 said:


> if its a private company, such as a supermarket, and they have the correct signage displayed (usually by a company like parking eye) then they are effectively giving you permission to park on their land for the stated duration. They display what will happen if you don't abide by this. By using the car park you are agreeing to these terms
> 
> If you then don't abide by their terms (that you agreed to by remaining parked there) then you are on very weak ground legally.
> 
> ...


the shops where these companies operate get nothing out of these tickets, getting money back off these companies are night impossible, even they have CCJ's against them!



macca666 said:


> Have to say although it is very frustrating i'm with DLGWRX02 on this one.
> 
> I understand each case is different and i'm not sure how long you were in the car park but as another poster confirmed he was allowed 1 hr in McD's so surely this is plenty if?
> 
> ...


pepino is THE place to go



Andy1972 said:


> I've dealt professionally with parking eye when I used to design Aldi stores. Believe me, they (parking eye) do take people to court and are very hot on making sure we fitted correct signage etc. They didn't spend the money they did on cameras etc if it wasn't legal
> 
> Aldi added us to an exempt list to stop us getting fined all the time.


they only take people to court who either, ignore the ticket, or those that admit they were driving, and use that against them



BrummyPete said:


> I had one of these parking charges last week, I parked in the Walsall retail park and the little one fell asleep on me, I took him back to the car and totally forgot about the parking ticket, in all honesty I just paid it, it was £50 instead of £100 if I paid within 14 days, the reason I paid is that my friend at work also got a parking charge a while back and he ignored it, they took him to court and instead of paying it £60 he ended up paying over £300 with court costs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


your friend at work either didn't turn up at court and was ruled against because of that, or didn't have the right defence, can't see any other reason



Shiny said:


> I'm not giving advice on wheter to pay or not, but whatever anyone chooses, nip it in the bud before it goes to court.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, a CCJ can effect mortgage applications, but also credit applications, and all sorts of things. Many companies run credit checks and CCJs are highlighed. You also need to disclose a CCJ when you apply for insurance, whether that be for your car, home or travel insurance and many insurers won't touch people with CCJs, so your premiums could end up very expensive as a result.


as said before, CCJ's are only on file if you don't pay the "fine" issued by the court, however these parasites use that to exploit the situation and make people believe that HAVE to pay it



sshooie said:


> It's not a fine, it's an invoice, DO NOT IGNORE though, the laws in England have changed and they have up to 6 years to pursue you (and they do). *Also never disclose the driver to them*.
> 
> If you are on Facebook have a look here
> 
> ...


and thats the key here, they cannot legally force you to tell them who was driving



FJ1000 said:


> Get yourself on the Parking charges section of the moneysavingexpert forums immediately. They have the most up to date info on how to appeal.
> 
> They've helped countless people with these charges (me included).
> 
> ...


/\ best post of this thread :thumb:

yes its an invoice, not a fine, and i don't condone people just taking advantage, what i object to is the extortion methods and sometimes extortionate "fines", usually through no fault of most people, and sometimes for the scale of the invoice to how long the over stay is, if it was something like a £20 "fine" then thats not so bad, i know some are saying about "abiding by the terms" etc, but remember these shops are wanting your business and letting you use their land to spend your money in, and yet another company is trying to get your money by you inadvertantly over staying your welcome.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> pepino is THE place to go


Not sure how a cucumber will help the OP 

In response though I did say I wouldn't recommend them so it was only my opinion. IMO it's a company basically getting people off on technicalities.

I know they're fighting the whole issue in law of having to name the driver of your car or you're committing an offence saying that you shouldn't be forced to do that. I have no objection to not providing drivers details to non law enforcement but if the courts or police need this information then unless you've something to hide and/or you're committing a crime then it shouldn't be an issue 

Sorry officer I'm not telling you who was driving my car when it was doing 120 / when it was involved in a robbery / when it knocked that child down because to tell you would be breaching my human rights


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

macca666 said:


> Not sure how a cucumber will help the OP
> 
> In response though I did say I wouldn't recommend them so it was only my opinion. IMO it's a company basically getting people off on technicalities.
> 
> ...


but predictive text!!!!! :wall::wall::wall:

Pepipoo is what i meant of course, :lol:

i meant with regards to private companies, not Law enforcement :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> but predictive text!!!!! :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Pepipoo is what i meant of course, :lol:
> 
> i meant with regards to private companies, not Law enforcement :thumb:


It did make me smile and in fairness googled it in case I'd got it wrong :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope the OP keeps us updated as to progress


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

For what it’s worth, I found the moneysavingexpert forums much more helpful than Pepipoo (I posted in both when defending my case)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

1 week since they have received the letter and so far so good I've had no reply. Hopfully I'll hear no more about it. I'll keep you all posted!

Sutty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good man


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Another update!

Today I recived a reply to my letter. Basically they are upholding the charge and carrying on with the process. Although I now know why they are pursuing me, they say I was 15 minutes over the time I've paid for. 

To be honest I think I'm going to pay the 'fine' as it's possible I overstayed. Its possible as it took abit of time getting the baby/stuff in and out when we arrived and left. If my memory serves me right we unloaded baby and our stuff for the day before I played for the ticket.

Looks like I'll put this one down to experience and suck it up. Plus it'll end any future mithering letters and threats hanging over me. You live and learn!

Sutty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pay me £50 and say I was driving


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Pay me £50 and say I was driving


You're a taxi driver so that £50 will never be traceable.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sutty 90 said:


> Another update!
> 
> Today I recived a reply to my letter. Basically they are upholding the charge and carrying on with the process. Although I now know why they are pursuing me, they say I was 15 minutes over the time I've paid for.
> 
> ...


Probably the most sensible thing to do, if you've overstayed I really don't see the point in fighting it. If the penalty was wrongly issued I could certainly understand anyone fighting it but other than that I would pay up and resolve not to do it again !


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Pay me £50 and say I was driving


£30 and a Vanilla Latte?

Sutty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sutty 90 said:


> £30 and a Vanilla Latte?
> 
> Sutty


I'm not that cheap :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> Probably the most sensible thing to do, if you've overstayed I really don't see the point in fighting it. If the penalty was wrongly issued I could certainly understand anyone fighting it but other than that I would pay up and resolve not to do it again !


No point fighting a battle I won't win, if I'm in the wrong then they have me by the danglies. May as well pay the lower amount rather than end up paying more later on.

Sutty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you ever contested anything though?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sutty 90 said:


> No point fighting a battle I won't win, if I'm in the wrong then they have me by the danglies. May as well pay the lower amount rather than end up paying more later on.
> 
> Sutty


And this is why these companies exist!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Email the McDonald's you were in. Tell the manager about the ticket, tell him/her you overstayed as your baby was I'll while in there. Tell them there was 2 members of staff that were really helpful as there was baby sick etc all over the floor that they went above and beyond to clean up. You unfortunately didn't get their names but if he/She looks at the Rota for that day I'm sure will be able to ask around to find out who it was. Ask if there is any way they can communicate with the car park company for you.

Worth a quick email first. Manager is not going to mess about asking all the staff in that day so might take the easy option and cancel it.

I've just had £40 Bill from eBay for an item I sold. I'd had messages about trying the item first, so then took cash when they were happy with it. Cancelled the listing to avoid fees but unfortunately the buyer messaged through eBay to say thanks and how made up he was!!! I then had a warning email from eBay copying message in and list of rules etc about selling outside of them.
When Bill came I went to online chat told them the person had returned item as it was faulty, they cancelled the charge for me with another warning. Took about 4minutes to sort that, 2of those were automated messages saying hi etc.
Things like this are worth a bit of effort.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Have you ever contested anything though?


No, never had anything like this to contest before.

Sutty


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sutty, it's worth challenging it with POPLA (the parking companies will almost 100% reject appeals). POPLA are the independent appeals process and if you go through them, I believe it costs the parking company some money to go through the appeals process and you nothing.
Most people just accept the parking company rejection of the appeal and never go through the official appeals process.
If you go through POPLA and lose the appeal, pay the charge and notch it up to experience, but you shouldn't be any worse off by going through the official appeals process.

I received a council PCN a couple of years ago and while I was justifiably ticketed, I did challenge it with the council before they sent out the Notice in the post and got it cancelled - it was for extenuating circumstaces. 
It was a little bit of hassle as they send out template replies and didn't actually read my e-mails properly, but I persisted a little bit and got a result.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sutty 90 said:


> No, never had anything like this to contest before.
> 
> Sutty


Ok, so no disrespect to you, but would you just pay up anything that looks remotely "official" without questioning it? Not being funny, but you do sound like a scammers dream, and companies could really walk over you.

Please don't it as an attack on yourself, don't wanna sound like I'm having a go at you :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also I can’t get my head around the fact people feel it’s ok to just pay up, you spent your hard earned money in that shop, had to stay longer through no fault of your own, then get stung by a company that just sits on it **** all day, going through number plates (ok not physically) for ones who stayed a tiny bit longer than they should, and robbing them of £60 for which the parking companies do sod all to earn, they don’t even maintain the car park FFS


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

For gods sake don't pay it! Not unless you have to and at the moment you don't. Get on the Moneysavingexpert forum and search there. there is a whole forum dedicated to fighting them and that is definitely the way to go. You're not going to end up with CCJ's or anything daft until you have gone to court, been ordered to pay it and then failed to pay it. You can ignore it but that's probably not the best option since the rule changes making the registered keeper liable for the fine. Before they had to prove you were the one responsible for parking it so you could just ignore it and they could never prove it. Not anymore though - WAN*ERS!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also think what detailing goodies you could get for that money


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> Also I can't get my head around the fact people feel it's ok to just pay up, you spent your hard earned money in that shop, had to stay longer through no fault of your own, then get stung by a company that just sits on it **** all day, going through number plates (ok not physically) for ones who stayed a tiny bit longer than they should, and robbing them of £60 for which the parking companies do sod all to earn, they don't even maintain the car park FFS


I don't feel that it's just O.K to pay up which is why I've made sure I've never fallen fowl of these companies but if I did overstay and I could have avoided it then I have to say that I would probably pay the charge and move on !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> I don't feel that it's just O.K to pay up which is why I've made sure I've never fallen fowl of these companies but if I did overstay and I could have avoided it then I have to say that I would probably pay the charge and move on !


But why though bud? It's not even the parking companies car park!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> But why though bud? It's not even the parking companies car park!


Which is exactly why I've never been caught out and try hard to make sure I don't, I do see where your coming from and I respect your opinion but if I fell fowl of the posted conditions the chances are I wouldn't consider it a fight worth having !

Having said that, if I did get caught I suppose there is a chance I might feel very differently ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> Which is exactly why I've never been caught out and try hard to make sure I don't, I do see where your coming from and I respect your opinion but if I fell fowl of the posted conditions the chances are I wouldn't consider it a fight worth having !
> 
> Having said that, if I did get caught I suppose there is a chance I might feel very differently ?


I do hope so chap :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's good to see so many on here quite willing to fail to comply with restrictions yet blame the company and refuse to pay 

Or potentially let's just make up a lie, hit them with a sob story and see if they'll waive the charge 

I get it if you had done nothing wrong but if you get 2 hours to park and it's clear you will be fined if you stay longer then if you stay longer why shouldn't you be charged??

If you parked in a council run pay and display car park and paid for 1 hours parking but stayed for over an hour you could ecpect an additional charge so why not on private ground???

Fair play to the OP who admits to overstaying meaning the fine is technically correct and is going to pay.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Ok, so no disrespect to you, but would you just pay up anything that looks remotely "official" without questioning it? Not being funny, but you do sound like a scammers dream, and companies could really walk over you.
> 
> Please don't it as an attack on yourself, don't wanna sound like I'm having a go at you :thumb:


Not atall, but what I am is honest and if I'm in the wrong i hold my hands up.

Could I have avoided all this by being abit more observant of the time I paid for?

Absolutely yes.

I just don't see the point in trying to weedle out of it when they have proof I'm in the wrong.

Sutty.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

But it isn’t the shop/McDonalds getting the “fine”, in fact of course it isn’t a “fine” at all, another 3rd party , who does naff all is robbing you, would you not rather give the “fine” to the McDonals kids charity?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> But it isn't the shop/McDonalds getting the "fine", in fact of course it isn't a "fine" at all, another 3rd party , who does naff all is robbing you, would you not rather give the "fine" to the McDonals kids charity?


Absolutely I don't want to pay it, it's extortionate to say £60 for 15 minutes over what I paid for. There is no shops involved, it was a beach car park. I've never put myself in this position and I wont again. Lesson learnt the hard way!

Sutty.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sutty 90 said:


> Absolutely I don't want to pay it, it's extortionate to say £60 for 15 minutes over what I paid for. There is no shops involved, it was a beach car park. I've never put myself in this position and I wont again. Lesson learnt the hard way!
> 
> Sutty.


Apologies for the McDonald's confusion, that came from someone else in the thread saying they'd had one from there!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Apologies for the McDonald's confusion, that came from someone else in the thread saying they'd had one from there!!


I should read better :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Apologies for the McDonald's confusion, that came from someone else in the thread saying they'd had one from there!!


No problem my friend. To be fair I never actually stated what type of car park it was which proberbly added to the condfusion/assumptions.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Final update.

The matter is now closed as I have paid the £60 charge. Not the happiest about it but at the end of the day it's my fault and I could have avoided it. You live and learn.

Thanks for all your help with the matter, it was most appreciated. 

Sutty.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Thankfully this did not go as badly wrong as an insurance broking friend of my mine in Manchester. 

He got a number of parking tickets in his company car, he said it was because meetings went on for longer than expected, his boss refused to pay these on his expenses. there was a stand off, the friend refused to pay. He built up over £2600 in parking charges, in the end bailiffs were appointed. All the company cars were registered at the head office, a place with antique french furniture and carpet 2 inches thick, just 2 employees CEO, CFO and their secretaries. You can imagine the place.

Bailiffs waded in and threatened to take the furniture if the debt, now over £4000 with charges and fees, was not paid.

The friend is now an ex insurance broker.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sutty 90 said:


> Final update.
> 
> The matter is now closed as I have paid the £60 charge. Not the happiest about it but at the end of the day it's my fault and I could have avoided it. You live and learn.
> 
> ...


To be completely honest, I think in the same situation I'd have done the same as you !



GP Punto said:


> Thankfully this did not go as badly wrong as an insurance broking friend of my mine in Manchester.
> 
> He got a number of parking tickets in his company car, he said it was because meetings went on for longer than expected, his boss refused to pay these on his expenses. there was a stand off, the friend refused to pay. He built up over £2600 in parking charges, in the end bailiffs were appointed. All the company cars were registered at the head office, a place with antique french furniture and carpet 2 inches thick, just 2 employees CEO, CFO and their secretaries. You can imagine the place.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what can happen when people try fighting what in some cases is a lost cause. My mate had a similar thing with contested mobile phone charges, ended up costing him £400 and years later almost stopped him getting his mortgage as he was listed as a "bad debtor".


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GP Punto said:


> Thankfully this did not go as badly wrong as an insurance broking friend of my mine in Manchester.
> 
> He got a number of parking tickets in his company car, he said it was because meetings went on for longer than expected, his boss refused to pay these on his expenses. there was a stand off, the friend refused to pay. He built up over £2600 in parking charges, in the end bailiffs were appointed. All the company cars were registered at the head office, a place with antique french furniture and carpet 2 inches thick, just 2 employees CEO, CFO and their secretaries. You can imagine the place.
> 
> ...


Somethings not right with this, you don't get bailiffs turning up unless it's gone to court and you fail to pay it, unless of course it did


----------

